# Erfahrungen mit ESCAPE HOSTING? (95 ct / Monat)



## aklive (11. Juli 2005)

Hallo liebe Tutorials.de Schreiber,

habe gerade den Anbieter escape hosting (http://www.escape-hosting.de) gefunden. Die Preise sind klasse. Habe auch schon mit der Supporthotline telefoniert. Naja, die Frau war trotz der Uhrzeit nett! *g* (Normal gibt es um diese Uhrzeit keinen Support). Nunja. Ich habe mir ein Paket bestellt und zu meiner Überraschung die Zugangsdaten direkt in meinem E-Mail Postfach vorgefunden. Habt IHR Erfahrungen mit diesem Anbieter gemacht?

Hoffe auf eure Antworten!


Euer aklive


----------



## Sven Mintel (11. Juli 2005)

Erfahrung habe ich damit nicht... die Preise würde ich aber fast als normal bezeichnen(angesichts dessen, was man dafür bekommt).

Auf jeden Fall ist es schon mal ein gutes Zeichen, dass der Support noch wach ist(hoffentlich sind die nach dem Vertragsabschluss auch noch nett ).


----------

